# my first pen -- looks like a clown vomited



## watch_art (Jan 8, 2012)

Well -- here it is.  My first pen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't wait till I get my carbide tool in the mail and actually cut  this stuff properly.  I think I'll need several more collets as well.   Had a lot of trouble gripping the pieces after I got them turned down  much past 3/4 inches.

Is it nice?  No.
Does it work?  Of course.  That part's easy.
Where's the cap?  It's late and I'm tired.  Maybe this week sometime.  
What's with this ugly acrylic?  Well - it was sort of free.  Came with my blank order.  Using it up first.  Ugly ugly stuff.
Did it all go as planned?  No.  As I was cutting the section threads where it goes into the barrel, the whole chunk of plastic broke off.  Apparently the plastic was getting wider b/c I didn't cut it down thin enough to take the die.  Super glue actually worked!

Am I proud?  Not of the pen - but I am proud of the work I've done.  I  learned a lot today.  It's VERY difficult to do anything with a three  year old trying to watch.  "No - get out of the shop."


----------



## boxerman (Jan 8, 2012)

I think looks good though not a easy thing to do. But has long as your having fun and learning that's all that counts. That is a funky blank. You could always enter it in ugly pen contest during birthday bash and maybe win 1st place.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 9, 2012)

Clown vomit? That sounds HILARIOUS!!! I like it! Great workmanship on a funky blank.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 9, 2012)

Great save on a most difficult project.  Don't forget, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Charles


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 9, 2012)

wow talk about getting to next level quick.  It may not be what you want but I agree alot is learned with the first few.  Now I gotta play catch to you too.

Phil


----------



## RichF (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the first pen.  The important things is just getting started.  You will learn a lot very quickly and be able to refine your product quickly.  

That is a unique blank.  If you have more of that material, it might be fun to set enough for another pen aside, then come back in 6 months after you have fully developed your skills and make another pen with it to show your progress.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 9, 2012)

What the heck is that blank.  I read the description and wasn't sure what to expect.  My sides hurt!  That is the most interesting resin blank I have ever seen!

"CLOWN VOMIT"  ROFL!!!

Oh and I like your workmanship.  I need some of these blanks to practice on...  and hide!  kitless is on my to do list in the next year.

Your source for this blank isn't on IAP are they?


----------



## corian king (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice job! the more you do the more you learn.
Happy Turning!!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 9, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Great save on a most difficult project. Don't forget, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> Charles


 
Charles should that be "Beauty is in the eye of the PENholder" :biggrin::clown:
Kryn


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 9, 2012)

As been said, a difficult project for the first item. Threading the hollow form acrylic tube with out much prior experience really a great job. :highfive::star::highfive: 
The bright colored blank may be a selling point for somebody in the painting or fashion business 
:clown:


----------



## StephenM (Jan 9, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Clown vomit? That sounds HILARIOUS!!! I like it! Great workmanship on a funky blank.




You need to change your avatar back so we can compare. :biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!
Here's the blank.
10 Acrylic Acetate Pen Blanks - Series B | eBay

And if they look bent and warped, it's b/c they are.  Talk about a real pain to turn between the Delta supplied spur and live center.  Ugh.
Oh, they weren't square either.  7/8 x 3/4 inch.

It was thrown in to fill a box of these...
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like you re off to a great start.  Not all plastics take to turning/threading etc. the same way.  Keep a notepad of what works and what did not, and do not lose it....


----------



## watch_art (Jan 9, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> Looks like you re off to a great start.  Not all plastics take to turning/threading etc. the same way.  Keep a notepad of what works and what did not, and do not lose it....



Excellent idea!  Will do!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 9, 2012)

StephenM said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Clown vomit? That sounds HILARIOUS!!! I like it! Great workmanship on a funky blank.
> ...



Duly noted!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 9, 2012)

As it's already been said, it's a great start. After you finish this one, you'll be anxious to make another and, another.....:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 9, 2012)

Shawn, jumping right into component less pens and coming out with your first all I can say is congratulations. Who cares what it looks like you've shown that you can do it and will improve with each try. Looking forward to your up coming pens, now go make a cap for Clown Vomit:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you've done an amazing job for the short time you've been trying, Clown Vomit??  not sure about that but nice start. just keep going!!!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 9, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> StephenM said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...





StephenM said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Clown vomit? That sounds HILARIOUS!!! I like it! Great workmanship on a funky blank.
> ...





:biggrin:  :tongue:  :laugh:  :rotfl: :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## patmurris (Jan 10, 2012)

Excelent job - i wish i could even think about trying that. 

As for the blank... well, i don't dislike it. It could have been trendy three decades ago and may well be in again sometime soon. :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 10, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Well -- here it is. My first pen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What are you using right now?  If you are keeping your tools sharp, a carbide tool is not going to cut any better, just hold it's edge longer...


----------



## watch_art (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm using big old craftsman turning chisels and a skew.  Not super dull, but not super sharp by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 10, 2012)

sharpen, sharpen, sharpen. It's not an expense, It's an investment.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 10, 2012)

my grinder should be here today actually.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 10, 2012)

So got the cap made last night and I took it to school today and showed  it to a kid (not worrying about her dropping it) and she dropped it.




Oh well.  Put a little super glue and clamped it shut.  It looks awful  though.  Oh well.  It's just my first practice pen.  No loss really.
I did get the section shortened and adjusted to accept the nib unit better.

So -- one down. 
Now I'm starting on a pink and white stripe blank that's just bent like  mad.  What a pain to turn.  BUT - I got my nifty woodchuck carbide tip  chisel and it's AMAZING!  Ate through that blank like it was nothing.

Resized to 94% (was 1000 x 374) - Click image to enlarge
	








The crack...
Resized to 94% (was 1000 x 750) - Click image to enlarge
	



And notice the nib unit sticking out.  Ugh...









And fixed the section to take the nib unit better.  But it doesn't fit  up against the barrel too well.  Made a little gap by accident.  Oops.





Can't wait to make something worth making!
This is fun.

Now I've got to get a bigger tap and die for the barrel to cap  threading.  10mm is just too small.  I'm thinking 15mm.  Make some nice  fat pens.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 10, 2012)

For the first time trying you did absolutely excellent. You have overcome some of the most difficult parts to kit less pen making. The rest will fall in line quickly. Keep up the great work!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 11, 2012)

Good work on the cap! At least you have a finished project under your belt now.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks Great! 
:clown:


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 11, 2012)

The cap makes it look a lot less funny and a lot more complete.  I'm almost sorry I laughed at the clown vomit joke now.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks!
And don't worry about laughing - I sort of cringe when I look at it.  Every time I pulled it out to write with yesterday at school I sort of cringed.  At least I know how to tune a nib - it writes very well - but just looking at it... UGH.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it's a great first attempt. Keep it forever and use it to judge future work.


----------

